# Traveling.. using different cage



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Hello! 

I had a couple more questions about traveling with my hedgehog. I now have a four by two foot wire cage for my hedgehog. I cannot fit the cage in my car with all of the luggage. When I get to my destination, I have a 20 gallon aquarium that I plan on keeping her in. We are only staying two weeks. Will hedgie be okay? Should I plan on putting her in something else?

Also, can my hedgie be confiscated if I drive through PA? 
Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes yes yes, your hedgie can be taken and euthanized if caught in PA. They are extremely strict and unforgiving with hedgies, even to the point of hunting people down to make sure they are rehomed immediately (out of state) or killed.

A 20 gallon tank isn't really ideal as a cage. Is it a tall or long? Long one are a bit better but aren't big enough to fit a wheel. Getting a big tub, or two tubs so you could nest them in the car, would be better.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

When traveling it is recommended that your hedgie should be in a hard-sided plastic carrier, like the ones for cats and dogs. She can also stay in the carrier the length of the vacation. She'll need to be kept at a constant temperature just like at home and should follow the same schedule.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

As mentioned, using a sterlite tub for a travel cage is very handy. You can put the items you need for the hedgehog (food, scale, wheel, liners, etc) inside, and your own travel needs to help reduce the amount of space taken up.

Another possibility is to use a pop-up kennel. These things fold down flat and take up very little space, but yet provide a nice roomy cage. I wouldn't recommend them with a hedgehog that digs a lot though. Although I've yet to have one dig through the bottom. This is the one I have: http://www.target.com/SportPet-Large-Pr ... tailbutton

LG, I know you had/have one of these, have you experienced any problems with them?

I also found them in 2 colors (blue & red). Cooper gets the blue and the girls both have reds.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, I have the Sport Pet Medium one in red. I've used it while traveling with Inky several times now, and haven't had any problems. The only downside I've found is that if he decides he wants to dig on the bottom, it is loud! And it can be hard to keep well lit inside. But it holds up very well, is secure and sturdy. It's a good size for fitting an igloo, wheel, dishes, etc. with a little room to spare.


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks! I contacted the PA State Patrol and they had no idea what to do if they found a hedgehog and they transfered me to a bunch of different people who really did not know what I was talking about. Finally I contacted the PA Game Commission and they at least gave me a name and number of someone I could contact if anything happened. They said as long as I am not stopping to stay the night and I am not showing her to people then I should be okay. Hopefully they are right! :? 
As far as the cage setup when I get to my destination I am going to try this: I am setting up 2 large clear plastic bins (13 3/4 inches high) that I will connect with a PVC pipe as a tunnel. I will have 2 CHE's over head of the bins on stands so that the plastic will be okay. I am not planning on covering the tops of the bins. I have 2 cats and a dog in Ohio but she will be in a closed room upstairs. I might get some type of screen to put over top just in case. I will be traveling her in a small Critter Keeper with plenty of fleece. I have a heat disc that I will keep under one side of the carrier. I have plenty of hand warmers if she needed extra heat. I also have ice packs in the cooler or pieces of tile if she gets too hot. GEE WIZ! LOL! 
How does that sound?


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

PS:
I do have a thermostat controller for the CHE's and I am planning on hooking them on to 2 CHE stands. (Bit expensive but worth it for Munchkin!)


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

OR.... would this be better:

Putting a wire grid over top of the 2 bins and setting one CHE on top of each wire grid instead of using a clamp lamp stand. ?


----------

